# New camera upgrade



## slat (Dec 15, 2017)

I have saved up some money and ready to upgrade. I've narrowed it down to three choices
80D
77D
7DmkII
What are thoughts on these three cameras? Pro's or con's on them?


----------



## centauro74 (Dec 15, 2017)

slat said:


> I have saved up some money and ready to upgrade. I've narrowed it down to three choices
> 80D
> 77D
> 7DmkII
> What are thoughts on these three cameras? Pro's or con's on them?


80D

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCampbell (Dec 16, 2017)

This really depends on what you want to do with the camera.  

Canon makes entry-level, mid-range, and pro-level bodies.    

The pro-level bodies are things like the 1D X series, the 5D series, and the 7D series is the only APS-C sensor camera in that high-end range.  The 7D cameras are optimized toward action photography (they're still extremely good at non-action photography.)   The physical build of the body is typically more durable and it tend to get better weather-sealing.

The 80D is a mid-range body.  It's the latest of that series (that started with the 10D, the 20D, 30D, etc. until we get to the 80D (the 70D is still available).  But the 80D has many similarities to the 7D Mark II because the 80D was released *after* the 7D Mark II.  The 80D's burst speed isn't as fast as the 7D II and it's internal memory buffer isn't as big.  But it has some features that the 7D II doesn't have such as an articulated display and it's also a touch-screen.

The 77D is a bit special.  It lands in a fringe area between entry-level and mid-range bodies.  Last year Canon released the EOS Rebel T6i (the last of the "T?i" line such as the T1i, T2i, T3i, T4i, and T5i) but they ALSO released a body called the T6s.  The T6i had a body configuration more similar to the T5i and T4i, etc. but the T6s introduced a few features that are normally only found on the mid-range bodies... such as an LCD display on the top of the camera and a second control dial on the back of the camera (the mid-range and pro-range bodies all have these).  But on the T6s the 2nd display was a bit smaller ... as was the 2nd control dial.  

And then earlier this year Canon released the replacement for the T6i which was... the T7i ... but the replacement for the T6s was called... the 77D (not the T7s).  This is because there was a bit of a quandary over where to classify the camera that was nicer than all the other Rebels... but not quite as nice as the mid-range bodies.

The 77D is technically a newer camera than the 80D ... but the 80D is in a higher end category.  You can get a battery grip for an 80D... there is no grip available for the 77D (just an example).  The 80D has some weather sealing treatment... the 77D has none.

If you were going to be doing a lot of action photography... I'd nudge you toward the 7D II ... with some caution that the 7D II has been out a while and there's rumors that there may be a 7D III next year.  

If you were into video, then I'd probably nudge you toward the 80D.

For most casual photography (family shots, landscapes, etc.) they would all be fine.  The 77D technically has the newest generation of the Digic processor.


----------



## beagle100 (Dec 19, 2017)

I'll vote 80D


----------



## lance70 (Dec 22, 2017)

I would say the 7D mkii or 80D......I shot with both and currently have the 80D......for myself I seem to get more shots in tack sharp focus on the 80D than with the 7D mkii with the same 70-200 lens.....both bodies are well built and acquire focus very fast.


----------

